# Tailors/ Seamstress in Marina/ Palm area



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

Long shot but does anyone know of any tailors etc in Marina/ Palm area. I need a zip taken out of a dress, a small bit of material cut and sewn back in but need someone with a machine or would do it myself. I usually go to a tailor in Bur Dubai but seems a hassle to go all the way there just for a zip. 
Any suggestions would be great


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I have seen (never used) a tailor in the al Barsha area if that is of any help - at least its s shorter drive. One is opposite the Lulu store, and the other one on the road next to Ramada Al Barsha


----------

